

Ask HN: Which Real time webapp would you like? - NicoJuicy

I want to create a simple web application that multple people would use.<p>No complex thingy, just something that would be decent,usefull and &quot;fast&quot; to create.<p>What would you use&#x2F;want?<p>I&#x27;m thinking like a todo list, something like a simple Google Keep alternative. But feel free to make suggestions
======
px1999
Time tracking that doesn't suck.
[http://www.timelyapp.com/](http://www.timelyapp.com/) is pretty solid
looking, but I want something I can self-host and/or integrate with my own
backoffice systems.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Whats the protocol you use in your own backoffice system? Does it support an
import method (csv, xml, ..) or an API to sync with?

------
NicoJuicy
So, anything you guys want?

~~~
sickbike
I'm working on a new personal productivity system and the app would be
relatively easily to build.

If you're interested, you can contact me (email is in my profile).

~~~
NicoJuicy
I was personally thinking about a kanban board, but let's have a look shall we
:)

Mailing you right now

